# Can you teach a street pigeon to fly around the loft like a homing pigeon?



## pisces_eyes (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you teach a street pigeon to fly around the loft like a homing pigeon?

Thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I guess it is possible. I don't see why not.

Reti


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

The new book, "Superdove" explains why there is really not as much difference between "street pigeons" and domestic pigeons as people generally believe. The pigeons here that we see as "feral" were brought here as domestic stock...living in dovecotes and lofts, dependant on people for food etc. to one degree or another. The line between "wild" and domestic are blurred by the long history of pigeon and pigeon-keeping.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Interesting question. Ferals to me seems to be on the ground often foraging for food. Can you do an experiment on it? I am really curious, too. I mean is there behavior difference between these breed? When I am talking about feral I am defining it as the original rock doves not an escaped racing homer although feral seemed to have been defined as escaped domesticated homing pigeon.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

When i was a youngster, 7 or 8, my dad kept pigeons. We lived by a flour mill so there was usually grain outside, lots of wild pigeons. When my dad used to trap his pigeons, sometimes wild ones went in too. But they went into hyper mode after that. Flying against the walls and stuff. If you get them young I'm guessing it can be done


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

kippermom said:


> The new book, "Superdove" explains why there is really not as much difference between "street pigeons" and domestic pigeons as people generally believe. The pigeons here that we see as "feral" were brought here as domestic stock...living in dovecotes and lofts, dependant on people for food etc. to one degree or another. The line between "wild" and domestic are blurred by the long history of pigeon and pigeon-keeping.


A big thank you from me!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*I Kinda Think ..*

we are all missing the POINT of the question .. 

I am ASSuming that this person is asking about taking a feral pigeon and having it become a loft/pet pigeon .. depends on a lot of things, and ASSuming some of those things .. the answer is NOT LIKELY. JMO Let's please try and get the REAL question down before we all go off and answer ..

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually, Terry, I've done it and it's definitely possible. Of course, the best thing is to take a young one and wean it to the loft, then there's no problem at all. It's just a pigeon that knows home.

However, I've had a few stray in - young and old over the years. The old ones are always much wilder than any young, but if they happen to mate up and take a nest there, then yes, they will go in and out and fly around the loft. If there were no other birds in the loft and you brought in an adult feral, then it would likely spook and be gone, but once the young are there if it's gotten used to you providing food/water, then it might well stick.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Tooter said it can be done.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

pisces_eyes said:


> Can you teach a street pigeon to fly around the loft like a homing pigeon?
> 
> Thanks



you gotta get him to trust you and get used to you,we have some of our ferals who now hand feed and fly to us when called(shake a tin of dried corn/peas)they fly round and are quite attentive,some more so than others,some are real wary and others are quite tame and friendly,it takes time and patience


----------

